# keighly trade centre



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

hi folks .. been on the lookout for a skyline for a wile now and have seen one that takes my interest at this dealership...was wondering if anyone has any feedback on them and would they be worth the trip over from northern ireland to view the car..whoops forgot to say they are beased nera the CROSSHILLS area of silsden WEST YORKSHIRE.. 
MANY THANX PEEPS


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Yeah, theres LOADS on here, do a search, doubt you'll find any good feedback though......

Alex B


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

MINTER said:


> hi folks .. been on the lookout for a skyline for a wile now and have seen one that takes my interest at this dealership...was wondering if anyone has any feedback on them and would they be worth the trip over from northern ireland to view the car..whoops forgot to say they are beased nera the CROSSHILLS area of silsden WEST YORKSHIRE..
> MANY THANX PEEPS


I was told not to go near them by a few people they may be cheap but you get what you pay for .As you will see by the comments you will probly start getting soon.

Go to newera imports or gt culture or even better get one hear from the forum 

Hope this helps a little........good luck


----------



## Bigrex (Jan 13, 2006)

Went there back in Feb and they have few decent cars but an awful lot of old and fairly tatty stuff. Not worth the trip IMHO.


----------



## beario (Feb 9, 2004)

bought an rx7 there...if you dont mind doing some work to the car and your handy with tolls its prob ok...as there are normally cars there with loads of mods...the moral is...pays ur money takes ur chances...


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

I went once, never again.


----------



## Nobby666 (Dec 9, 2005)

if you buy from keighley you will have to change your user name  minter and keighley wouldnt normally be used in the same sentance


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

From what I understand youl be lucky to get a minter, but i know of a lot of cars bought from there that needed a lil bit of TLC and are now awesome cars for the money spent.

You tend to get slightly different cars, more interesting/modded than mot dealers.

But if you want a car that needs no work n no grief, go to one of the other places (and spend a lot more too, obv)


----------



## Jay-Kay (Nov 20, 2004)

Been there a few years ago , and realised most of their cars are heavily modified and seems in good value. 
However this due to certain type of cars especailly heavily modified vehicles or cars need some TLC are difficult to pass 'Shaken' in Japan (similar to MOT here but stricter). Since the car can't pass the test over there then becomes difficult to be road legal in Japan.Probably the best way is to export those cars to other countries that's why the price of those type of cars are relatively cheaper.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

*judge jury & executioner*

i bought my car from ktc and so has my freind with no problems,when buying any car whether it be from a private sale or a trader you must exercise a certain amount of caution,it's unfair to pass judgement as im quite sure no one has any knowledge of the car in question


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I have no knowledge of the car in question, although if you do a search I have posted in teh past about my experience, which should give a good idea of the quality of the cars they supply, for anyone who can't be bothered to find the thread, here's what I posted:



Alex j B said:


> Personally I wouldn't go anywhere near the cars at Keighley trade centre, I phoned and arranged to have a look at an MR2 they had there, the guy said he'd hold it till we got there, so we left at 5am the next morning, travelled for 5 hours, then when we were about 1/2 hour away I phoned again and said I'd be there in approx. 1/2 hour, we pulled up on the forecourt to have a look at the really good condition MR2 to see another guy counting out a deposit!
> 
> Anyway, this 'really good condition MR2' had an aftermarket front bumper, side skirts, rear bumper, air intake and ehgine cover, all brush painted, (you could see the brush lines!), the 2 wheels we could see had major flat spots on them which I would class as dangerous. All the other cars I had a quick look at as we walked back to the car were the same condition, rear spats held on with rusty countersunk screws, (that weren't countersunk!), etc.
> 
> ...



Rest of the thread is here:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=34491&highlight=keighley+trade+centre

Alex B


----------



## datart (Dec 28, 2004)

One comment - [email protected]

I travelled from sweden to buy 2 "mint" cars from them. When I got there I could not find any that were not damaged.

I asked him if he had any cars that were not damaged and he said no!!!!!
I then asked for the keys to a 3000gto, the nicest car he had there.
I turned the key, loads of warning lights and the turbos were blown. I revved it till it went bang and threw the keys across the car park. Went back to sweden empty handed.


----------



## D.M.R (Aug 29, 2005)

I live fairly closely to KTC and although not calling in very often (doesnt real appeal to me if im honest!) i do see alot at my friends local workshop.. now im not one to start critising local businesses and so called oposition but my god i was horrified and i couldnt believe the condition..

For Example..

Mitsi FTO... very cheap car to buy..work required at the garage:

All brakes shot at , including sticking calipers

CV Boot split. oil everywhere

Suspension bushes knakad.and so the list goes on..

Now not only did he buy an unsafe car the bill was rather high..and guess what KTC didnt cover it on a warranty!!Fancy that..

Now i dont mind people paying less money that what i would charge.. but i do object to people selling cars that are un road worthy.. enough said about the mot station that did the test..

SO if looking at cars at KTC, i would go though the car in as much detail as poss.. we dont want your new car ending up in an accident!!

I do know people that have had ok cars from them.. they paid low money..of r acar they could rag round a track ...which in fairness is about there only use!

As the old saying goes ..you get what you pay for!

--

Datart...

That is terrible experience for you.. but i loved the comment about throwing the keys...well played!


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

I visited them to before buying mine from another importer. The car's appeared to be in reasonable condition for the prices they were asking, just not for me. 

Depends on what your looking for... They weren't that helpful, and didn't give me much confidence in the vehicles.

I would never sl*g off a company; It's just it wasn't for me when i was looking for a Skyline


----------



## datart (Dec 28, 2004)

*Reasonable prices?*

I sell skylines in Sweden just as a way to pay my way through Uni. I know what a mint GTS can cost and I know what a nasty damaged one can cost. There prices are not realistic and the cars are unsafe.

They have even setup shop in Sweden and have a load of [email protected] over here as well. The main skyline forum in sweden - skyline.se has a great thread about keighley motors (or japsport a the call themselves here) Just tons of people with bad experiences who have bought broken vehicles or been lied to. Their name is just as bad here now as it is in the UK.

I sell about a car a week at the moment and if I get one bit of bad feedback then it spreads like wildfire and I have to work my **** off just to clear things up. Often replacing parts for free etc. but now all my customers appreciate the honesty and after sales service and I get a lot of referral trade.

I'm sure Keighley are shooting themselves in the foot by selling bad cars and giving no kind of service. They have about 30 cars advertised on swedens biggest car website and they have all been on there for about 3 months. I am lucky if I have an ad out for more than a few hours. They also say on the ads that they only speak english. I spoke to a guy (a swede) who went there to talk to them about car and he said ".. I dont know what language they are speaking but it's not english". 

I do feel that I have to slag them off because they have cost me and a lot of other people a lot of money. And I'm not just touting for business cos I dont need any but at the any of the day you make you own choices dont you?


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

jimfortune said:


> I went once, never again.


Ditto


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

MINTER said:


> hi folks .. been on the lookout for a skyline for a wile now and have seen one that takes my interest at this dealership...was wondering if anyone has any feedback on them and would they be worth the trip over from northern ireland to view the car..whoops forgot to say they are beased nera the CROSSHILLS area of silsden WEST YORKSHIRE..
> MANY THANX PEEPS




stay away!

feckers sold me a GTST that turned out to be N/A, turbo bolted to the side but no engine management change.....took it back and paid more for another that blew its engine two days later

all their cars have serious problems, thets why its cheaper

i really wish i had of bought from this borard.....takes a bit longer but you get a known UK history and a car that works


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

I think we should turn up there en-masse and just ridicule the sh1t out of anything thats not kosha, take the barbie and make a day out of it.


----------



## mr.worth (Nov 14, 2005)

I also went ther last year to get a r32gtst,was mint over the phone but when I turned up after the 5 and a half hour drive found there to be no interior no rollcage,loads(and I mean loads)of rust,big dent in the front mount,bits of dash missing,wires everywhere,I was shocked ,went to open the bonnet,could I get the ****er open NO!,anyways did'nt want to leave empty handed because he said he would take my prelude in for a grand(paid 800 for it )so saw the old silvia s13 that I still have now,all looked clean enough few scratches here and there but I didnt mind,untill I got home and realised the rack was leaking a shitload of fluid(saw it being topped up from a distance but just thought it was oil for the journey home),turbo gaskets were on there way out and needed rear pads,not to mention there was one wide wheel on the rear and one on the front making it very intersting for the journey home,anyway all thats sorted now and I love the car to bits.also it hasnt used a single drop of oil in 6mths:smokin: 

Will I go there again.....NO


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Also try :

www.nicenewcar.co.uk


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

I can remember a black 550bhp gtr 34 there, Wasnt what they said it was also had thousands of miles on it, I was also told to stay clear.....


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

Deef, bloody hell i rang about that car too !! sounded cheap, looked well in the pics, but was a pic though, thank god someone else had the scrap...


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

on a more happier note someone went in there and took a brand new skyline at gunpoint a while back

bound to be an unhappy customer lol


----------



## Awan (Oct 26, 2004)

Bought my car from there.

And, to say the least, not impressed.

Got the car with a full years MOT. Mate of mine drove it to mine on a dry day. First day i drove it was a wet day. Ended up sliding 100 yards down a grass verge (4th gear accelerating down a slip from a 30mph roundabout. Got home to find that there was less than 1 mm of tread on the back tyres and the fronts were 245/40 17 and 235/45 17  

The rest of the car is in sound condition apart from a few scratches here and there


----------



## drewby (Jan 15, 2004)

*S H 1 T*

Hi, i went there too for me bro, FOOOOOKIN SH1TE  car had just been fitted with a wing & headlight yu could see the cleaner light, the wing - bonnet gap was 40mm near the screen, on an evo its so easy to put right, he said never been done, a rear wheel arch trim was falling off, even some silicon would have held it on for the sale or 2 little screws, there was filler in the bulkhead, paint flaked off, so pink just patch just sat there, & pass side front footwell 4" deep in water, the intcooler spray did not work, he said oh they dont have one, & the radio was missing, gret hole in the dash, the car was a lot of £££, & he did not want to give me a test drive, he said just buy it its ok, & i was there with the cash in my hand, if they spent 45 mins on that car it would have looked so much better, they could not give a ****,  , cheers. D


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

RB211 said:


> I think we should turn up there en-masse and just ridicule the sh1t out of anything thats not kosha, take the barbie and make a day out of it.



Sounds good, when we all going????


----------



## Clambango (May 2, 2006)

I was in there today. Now, I'm new to the Skyline business, in the process of getting one, but I know how to run a business. I was in and out in 5 minutes, and certainly won't waste my time going back. I want a car, not an anal fisting, and paying for the priviledge.


----------



## datart (Dec 28, 2004)

Heres a link to one of the ads they have in Sweden. 

http://www.blocket.se/vi/7507835.htm?ca=20_s

By the quality of the picture do you think they are trying to hide something?

They have about 50 ads like that and they pictures are all the same shite quality.


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

one word keep away they are a bunch of pricks that know nothing about cars at all 

my brother went and bought a car from them and he got about 30mile down the road and the exuast fell off and landed on the floor so i had to go out and collect him as without a exuast it was very loud and we went back and asked for our money back and they would not give it us back even though the car was under warenty so theres me and my brother ends up having a good old punch up and after about 30min we just picked the money up of his desk and walked out 

then 2days later the cops came round to the house saying that we had attacked them for no reson and that we was in the wrong 

anyway we eventuely sorted it and we maneged to keep the money and they got there car back and then he started sending letters to the house 

so we went for another ride down and he new we where coming as there must have meen 20 of the little fookers stood in the office so we went and parked up round the corner and stoped him on his way home when he was all by himselff and gave he a good hideing and never heard from them since 

but the only reson i would go back to that place is to burn it down 

please dont use them you will be sorry


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

jimfortune said:


> Sounds good, when we all going????


Any takers on this ? Any gullable newbs would be welcome to come and chat about the pitfalls and benefits of owning a Skyline (or any other performance jap car) and could make their own minds up if they want to buy from these yahoos.

Drifter Boy - nowt like a bit of Yorkshire justice, who started the first punch up by the way ?

I explained in another thread how the top dealers were getting out of the market (Prospec). If we dont support the reputable dealers that are left then all there will be left for joe average to get his Skyline from are clowns like these in Keighley. The dark side of the force is upon us.


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

RB211 said:


> Drifter Boy - nowt like a bit of Yorkshire justice, who started the first punch up by the way ?


well i did as he was standing there in the uswell style with more gold around is neck than anything if you no what i mean 

my brother paid 7k for the car cash and he was only 19 at the time and had saved up for a long time to get that sort of money for a car at his age and had been saving since he started college so i thought it was about time someone tought them a lesson as i had haerd bad things about them in the past but did not relise my brother had gone there untill he phoned me to tell me what had happend 

i only live about 30-40min away but could take a little wonder up there if needs be and i am sure if you advitised on other forums you would have a few coches up there within no time to teach the t**ts a lesson

i am not normely a agresive person but when they tryed ripping my brother off that was it i just flipped as 7k is a lot of money for most pepole never mind someone thats a college and earns naff all it takes a lot of saving up 

last time i was there he said to me surley you must know me i do a lot of boxing around leeds etc 

what a fooking laugh he could not smack a 2year old and he soon found himeself the other side of his desk


----------



## Clambango (May 2, 2006)

Incidentally, there's a young lad a few miles away from KTC, in Hellifield on the Skipton Road, that does Jap stuff, anyone had any dealings with him, he seemed a good egg.


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

i would judst not buy a car from round that area mate as they will be trading in that many diffrent names its unreal 

as they have a young brother 

was it a delear or scrap yard etc

and i think this thread should be maid a sticky to warn others like i said you learn the hard way


----------



## Clambango (May 2, 2006)

drifter-boy said:


> as they have a young brother


How do I put this non-offensively?

I'm fairly sure they aren't related, as they were genetically dissimilar.  

He's a dealer, LS Prestige Performance.


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

got what you mean 

just becarfull as i dont trust nobody round that way because of them pr**ks


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

drifter-boy said:


> well i did as he was standing there in the uswell style with more gold around is neck than anything if you no what i mean
> 
> my brother paid 7k for the car cash and he was only 19 at the time and had saved up for a long time to get that sort of money for a car at his age and had been saving since he started college so i thought it was about time someone tought them a lesson as i had haerd bad things about them in the past but did not relise my brother had gone there untill he phoned me to tell me what had happend
> 
> ...


Are you in the Arctic Monkeys?


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Clambango 

Incidentally, there's a young lad a few miles away from KTC, in Hellifield on the Skipton Road, that does Jap stuff, anyone had any dealings with him, he seemed a good egg. 

Think this is the place my mate is getting a EVO4 from, i'll let u know how good they are when he gets it. But they are taking there time at the moment.

Graham


----------



## Skiddy (Dec 31, 2005)

I'd recommend Jap Performance UK, in Bradford www.japperformanceuk.co.uk

Top Bloke, really helpful!


----------



## steviepunk (May 5, 2005)

NoBloodyFear said:


> Also try :
> 
> www.nicenewcar.co.uk


I'd second that. Bought my GTST from them last year and I've never been happier  Was a good service.


----------



## sfgtr (May 28, 2005)

as most people have said you get what you pay for and some times you fall lucky.this time last year i paid £10k for my 95 gtr in midnight purple from them, dint in front wing and has had a little paint in the past. i've done thousands of miles inc cannonball since, its used sod all oil and never missed a beat. just call me lucky suppose.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

sfgtr said:


> just call me lucky suppose.


Your lucky


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2006)

I went there to have a look a few weeks ago, and all I can honestly say is I have never seen so much scrap metal in one place.

I was seriously shocked at what I saw-cars that have obviously seen some accident damage, badly resprayed panels, and interiors that looked like they had done 200,000miles.

Luckily it's not too far from me, its a shame that some people have had to travel a long way to be dissapointed, suffice to say that the 'mint' R32 I went to look at was far from it.


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

sfgtr said:


> as most people have said you get what you pay for and some times you fall lucky.this time last year i paid £10k for my 95 gtr in midnight purple from them, dint in front wing and has had a little paint in the past. i've done thousands of miles inc cannonball since, its used sod all oil and never missed a beat. just call me lucky suppose.



one of the cars from inside then?, they have better cars inside but they are not cheap....the ones you see on the net are always outside and cheap!, thats what attracts you

the second time i went there every single car had eiter a totally fecked interior/exterior/engine or they had the wrong engines fitted or had things like bent chassis, i suspected some had even been torched at one point in their lives (i shit you not), they were not cheap for cars of that condition, some of them were £6000+ and unroadworthy


----------



## gtrEDD (Mar 14, 2006)

*ktc*

These guys should be named and shamed in my opinion. i think every car they have has had a bump at one point. although they wont tell you that over the phone when you tell them you are travelling 200 miles to see a MINTED skyline gtr!! in their opinion all the cars are in great condition etc even look good on the website, but in the flesh SHOCKING. when i went down to buy GTR i dont think there was a straight panel on them.
so my advice is to stay away or haggle big time with them as the cars are way overpriced for the condition.


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

steviepunk said:


> I'd second that. Bought my GTST from them last year and I've never been happier  Was a good service.



Arrrrrr, a fellow purchaser !!!


----------



## bertbeanz (Oct 1, 2005)

*J-Tuner*

There's a S13 in J-Tuner from Keighly and it looks like its had a hard life but looks awesome. I wonder how long it'll last.......


----------



## tunedauto (May 1, 2003)

That S13 is featured on a option Vid doing 200mph with the guy that owns Option Video driving it, so at some point in it's life it was a monster.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

bertbeanz said:


> There's a S13 in J-Tuner from Keighly and it looks like its had a hard life but looks awesome. I wonder how long it'll last.......


Funnily enough its sat in a garage 1/4 mile from my house with the big ends gone!  

Alex B


----------



## stu-gts (Apr 6, 2006)

Been down to Keighley once, and ok, some of the cars had a few nice pieces of kit on them, but they did all look tatty - didn't get close enough to look in too much detail, think it would have upset me too much see cars like them in that condition, but needless to say, I drove away in the car I turned up in, still with a bank balance in the positive. didn't realisethey were that bad though. Ended up getting my Skyline from Car Planet in Warrington, not got as much of a range of cars as Keighley, but at least the cars seem to be tidy enough, and not had any probs or complaints with mine yet, apart from my complete lack of driving skills, but I can't blame them for that!!!


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Do you know if Car Planet have a website ??
Or maybe an address & I could go down and have a nosey round.
Thanks


----------



## Bigrex (Jan 13, 2006)

http://www.carplanetltd.co.uk/

Seemed quite good when I visited them.


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

I had a look around car planet - the cars seem in good nick but the staff didn't seem helpful. None of the cars had any paperwork either


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

my mate bought a 350+bhp mr2 from keighley and matey guaranteed us that it was a well sound car and we would have no trouble with it and that we would make the 400 mile trip home no problem.
unfortunatley this was not the case..... we made it about 50 miles and then broke down and had to get recovered the rest of the back.
after sorting the problem a few days later i would say my friend drove the car for about another 3 weeks before the cam belt snapped and f$$ked the engine!!!!! he then sold the car broken for a stupidly low price just to get shot of it.
i also recall the main bloke there tying to start a cosworth up and after around 5 trys it started and the bloke left his foot hard down for what seemed like ages.......... surely anyone would no that you do not do that with any car whatsoever!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i would say they probably buy alot of their cars already broken and do their worst to do them up!!!!!!!!!!
we looked at many cars when we were there and i can honestly say ive never seen anywhere with so much $hit on the forecourt!!! i remember opening the boot on a 300zx and coming face to face with a 2inch lake!! honestly the whole place was a joke, i tried to tell my mate not to buy the mr2 but he just fell in love with the power it produced.
im sure they do occasionally sell a not to bad car but i certainly would not come all the way from ireland on the off chance.
good luck what ever you do!!!!!!!


----------



## phatsupraboytt (Jun 3, 2005)

All ive heard is bad things, I wanted one and was going to go there but got told to keep clear. There obviously in buisness still so cant be as bad as ive been told.


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

phatsupraboytt said:


> All ive heard is bad things, I wanted one and was going to go there but got told to keep clear. There obviously in buisness still so cant be as bad as ive been told.


So the fact that a business is open makes it good value for money.

Would you like to buy a "mint" R33 GTR from me? - only £45,000 - it belongs to my grandmother, who only ever drives it a 3,000 revs to and from the shops. 1995 M reg only 200 miles on the clock. :chuckle:


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

Went to buy my GTR from this garage 2 months ago, what a waste of trip for me it was I must say. Big dissapointment. Cowboys for certain.


----------



## sfgtr (May 28, 2005)

drive, the cam belt snaped, did you bother to change it youself, if not, fool, every car i buy the first thing i do is full service and change the belt regardless of what the garage say they've done it's just sensible piece of mind thing. and as i said before most cars there look shit i agree but the money has been spent on performance not looks. there a quite a few sh1tters but just as many rough diamonds. i was happy enough to take a friend back there and buy a 32 gtst again not cosmeticaly sound but ran smooth and had plenty of goodies inc suspension set up for drift and front mount. and was the right price to still be able to use spare money to do some of the cosmetics. after six months it was still perfect untill another friend drove it into a sign post. but still runs perfect and was able to drive away. so in short go and look but keep your eyes wide and look hard they do shine them up to hide stuff. there are the rough diamonds in there and those that get them like me carn't be happier


----------



## Jay_bee (Aug 1, 2006)

I went yesterday as I had even sat in a Skyline and wanted to see if I was making the right decision, I'd heard all about them ages ago so was going just as an exercise in what not to buy  :

After have a long nosey around at all the different ones there (there were about 6 or 7) for a while, I settled on a standard looking M reg grey V Spec with uprated front mount, Blitz boost controller (running 0.9 bar), induction kit and full decat and was estimated to have about 350bhp. Now to be fair, when they got it outside, it actually was a very clean example inside and out inc the engine bay which looked mint and the boot area was just as clean. The car was showing 98000 on the clock but looked like it'd done considerably less. After making enquiries, 80,000 or so were in KM's and it was actually a car that they had recently taken in P/X so wasnt one they'd sourced themselves if you know what I mean (previous owner cared). Its up for £10,950 - I was very impressed with the car actually! :nervous:

So to the "test drive" - bottom line - I didnt get to drive it 

I was only in the car for about 5 mins (at the very most)  I was driven down an industrial estate road (about 300/400 yards long) then back again and I think if we made it into third gear I'd be very suprised. Now dont get me wrong, the guy booted it and I was very impressed with the smoothness and the way it just got stronger and stronger right up to the redline.

To sum up, yes there is LOADS of absolute nails there, with probably 95% of the stock being damage repaired. The GT-R I took out was one that was a trade in therefore not one of their own sourced stock - and it showed. There was also a very nice looking 22b - again a trade in, not one of their own. 
They also have a beautiful looking and reasonably priced (15K) MY03 S202 with 28kms on the clock, interior was immaculate, exterior looked the same, engine bay looked like new but after a closer inspection.. damaged repaired  
I had a chat with Mo for a while about drag racing and he seemed ok to be honest. That said, if you havent a clue and you rock up there... well, serves you right for not taking someone that is in the know. 

Buyer beware Id say - if its their own stock... steer well clear.

Jeff.


----------



## stu-gts (Apr 6, 2006)

Stan said:


> Do you know if Car Planet have a website ??
> Or maybe an address & I could go down and have a nosey round.
> Thanks


Sorry bud, not been on here in a while, should have checked sooner! Car Planet were great with me, staff really helpful, let me test drive 2 skylines and didn't even come out with me, let me take them out by myself, and really bent over backwards for me. Wanted a few bits doing to mine before I picked it up (stereo fitting, 4 new tyres, new cambelt - was on 49,000, so the change was a bit early, but saves me doing it a year later, new gaiters etc). Did it all fine, can't fault them. Had no probs with the beastie since I bought it, spot on. Well worth a look if nothing else


----------



## phatsupraboytt (Jun 3, 2005)

kornmonkey said:


> So the fact that a business is open makes it good value for money.
> 
> Would you like to buy a "mint" R33 GTR from me? - only £45,000 - it belongs to my grandmother, who only ever drives it a 3,000 revs to and from the shops. 1995 M reg only 200 miles on the clock. :chuckle:



Fair point.. Take it you dont reccomend them either... I didnt go there in the end after all the bad things i heard.


Problem is people like them make it hard of honest people like us to sell a perfectly decent motor.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

can back up most of wot u r all saying. been there several times. all rubbish, most accident damaged, dodgy history, unclear info etc etc etc.
i too drove all the way over there to see a "perfect r33gtr". it had no boot linings at all - closer inspection revealed "it appeared to have another cars rear end welded on to it. the "salesman" just shrugged his shoulders and said it came over like that.
talked to a lot of skyline dealers/experts including a brit living in japan sending them over, b4 buying mine, ALL said same - STAY AWAY AT ALL COSTS!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

yes...waste of time


----------



## Jay_bee (Aug 1, 2006)

Just to point out (as I dont think my post is that clear looking back over it)...

... *In no way was I recommending them* :nervous:

I think its a good exercise for people to go there and see what not to buy.

Jeff.


----------



## MidNite-D (Jul 4, 2006)

There used to a decent Skyline dealer in Bradford who I was having a chat with when I started looking seriously for a Skyline, he said he was going to stop selling Imports as people were coming to him and asking why his cars were more than KTC, he said that he sold decent motors unlike KTC but it wasn't worth it any more as people were still buying cars from KTC then coming to him to put them right, he wasn't making any money out of it so now just sells 4X4's. His advice to me was stay well away. I have never been to the place even though it is only 9 miles away from me and would advise others to be very careful before making long journeys to look at the cars, from all the bad reports I have heard about it.

MidNite


----------



## SHAK (Jul 4, 2001)

*Old Saying*

*"u only get what you pay for !!" *

They are the cheapest jap retailer around - but now u know why !!


----------



## drewby (Jan 15, 2004)

*pants*

Why dont we bin this thread, we all kno they are pants, cheers. D


----------



## Northern Monkey (Sep 20, 2004)

I think your looking at KTC at little wrong. They are as the title explains a trade dealership. I once went there and saw a nice supra with a few scratches and the interior needed some work. I went a few weeks later to a car garage to another garage and saw the same supra cleaned up.

They buy cars and ship them out. They dont spend any money on 'tarting' them up. But if you go to a few other dealers you may well find that they did indeed buy from such places like KTC.

They did have a superb R34 GTR Uk spec in once. I remember seeing that there. Also there 350z's have tempted me a few times.


----------



## Northern Monkey (Sep 20, 2004)

But then again i did test drive an rx7 from there once and the engine was smoking when we got back. I mean really badly..... So make of it what you will....


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

if they let you drive it you are lucky..


----------



## RoboPope (Sep 23, 2001)

People are cheap, if they werent it wouldnt still be there

Pope


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I don't think that people are really knocking the quality of the cars, just being told they are 'mint', making a long journey to look at the car and finding out it is cakuke:


----------



## RoboPope (Sep 23, 2001)

Point taken but what did they expect for the price? They are in business to make money not do people "favours"


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I think a few less people will be making that journey for a mint car now


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

there were cars there with bent chassis!!


----------



## JamesUK (Sep 27, 2007)

*KtC*

a Mate of mine went there 6 weeks ago and forked out £5k for a 98 version 4 sti and from first glance it looked worth its money. got it home found 2 wheel studs in the back wheel 1 finger tight 3 in the front. then drained the oil to change the filters etc and when re filling with £60s worth of oil found tht it was knocking its cod out. keighley said they would pay half for repairs but once at a repuitable garage found a 2.0 legacy n/a motor with a wrx turbo strapped to it and more silocone than id like to see in a bathroom holding it together the mechanic striped the lot with a 1/4 drive ratchet and sockets. now it needs sti block head turbo new pistons and really a brand new motor coming to the tune of £2600 andkeighley offered to pay 700 pound towards the bill because according to them the repairs are general wear and tear ... Bull SH*t. has no one complained to trading standards or burnt the c*nts down yet?


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hopefully it's only a matter of time before they sell a dodgy car to the wrong (right? ) kind of person


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

JamesUK said:


> a Mate of mine went there 6 weeks ago and forked out £5k for a 98 version 4 sti and from first glance it looked worth its money. got it home found 2 wheel studs in the back wheel 1 finger tight 3 in the front. then drained the oil to change the filters etc and when re filling with £60s worth of oil found tht it was knocking its cod out. keighley said they would pay half for repairs but once at a repuitable garage found a 2.0 legacy n/a motor with a wrx turbo strapped to it and more silocone than id like to see in a bathroom holding it together the mechanic striped the lot with a 1/4 drive ratchet and sockets. now it needs sti block head turbo new pistons and really a brand new motor coming to the tune of £2600 andkeighley offered to pay 700 pound towards the bill because according to them the repairs are general wear and tear ... Bull SH*t. has no one complained to trading standards or burnt the c*nts down yet?


sorry to hear that, but thats not unusal from them from what i understand / have seen on various forums


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I went there when I was looking for my GTR just to have a look but I didnt trust the bloke because he had a gammy looking eye.

Torque of Keighly are a bunch of asshats aswell.


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Jags said:


> But I didnt trust the bloke because he had a gammy looking eye.


Do you distrust people in wheelchairs as well..


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Luckham said:


> Do you distrust people in wheelchairs as well..


Completely distrust them- especially my old man


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

Buy Mine,

Gts-t, 300+ Bhp,

Great Fun.

Send PM.


----------



## nigel101 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey guys first off they are ******s. simple. Feel for that sweden dude. I went up from liverpool took 2 hours to look at a car that was already sold, then two others that where in the same range. All cars dead, ripped up, piss poor modded, chips scraps list goes on. also very poor customer service "hey is that car for sale xxx" "yes" phone down. (thanks dickhead be nice to know history and condition).
I think when my mum quote "is there ment to be water in the boot" sums it up.
Even the guy working there said you have to pay more which to me ment dont buy cos your buying shite. (i dont know if it was cos this packistany was ripping off us british but it was like he didnt like his doing so)

ANyhow. Im off the scoobynet.com forum (do i get stoned now, i dont know if us scooby and skyline have confrutation?)
Keighley Trade Sports & Performance people's experiences
we have the same topic going there and im guessing other forums like evo, nissian do too. Theres even a review of the garage on the internet if you type the garage followed by review. where a guy bought a rover and it blow in 1 hour.

TO THE POINT.
Lets all get together and end this garage once and for all. How? No not by bricks or bullets but by the pen.
I've listed below watchdog and there number and address.
Im guessing with 50+ calls/letters they would investergate. 
Let all group together scooby, skylines, evos etc, write down your story and send it off.

Im going to write a letter tomorrow but lets stand out. 
On your enverlope draw a sad face (its a tactic on how to stand out)


*You can write to Watchdog at
BBC Watchdog, 201 Wood Lane, London W12 7TS

If you wish to telephone Watchdog, our contact number is:

020 8535 1000 *

UNIT N. AIREDALE TRADING PARK
SKIPTON ROAD CROSSHILLS
KEIGHLEY WEST YORKSHIRT
BD20 7DS

adios 
ps if that fails we can always visit them


----------



## Gibbsy (Jun 19, 2007)

*KTC*

I'm not being funny but when you go there you're going to get a car that's cheap(ish) and has goodie's on it whether they are fitted properley or not it all add's up in value! Some of their cars are s*#t and some are good!

My friend brought a car from there that i put a deposit on when i went up to buy a 32 GTR but saw a 33GTST Spec 2 that was unbeleivable! it had had a bit of paint but was modded to hell!

To sum it up yo get what you want to pay for and if you want a cheap one expect to pay out to get it sorted!

My friend payed for his car and they made a mistake on the year and he got a car that was a year newer than they thought and he hasn't spent a bean on it!

Get what you pay for or knock them enough to sort it out.

My 32 GTR was reasonable money and looked tidy, lots of mods and expense but well lashed up and loads of paint! Spent some dollar and now it's all good!

Gibbsy:chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

im confused by your attitude

cars that are "lashed up" usually have had a very hard life, ok repaint it , touch it up do want you want doesnt detract from the fact its more than likely a cheap example with a hard history

i wouldnt buy anycar from them, 

i know that they told us a R33GTR was running n1 turbos just before xmas, it wasnt they were stock, it had been in a major accident as well, but they didnt seem to want to mention that 

pay your money take your choice, 

we need to do a GTROC educational trip to the Tokyo auctions to see the sh1t that ends up in the uk


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Even the guy working there said you have to pay more which to me ment dont buy cos your buying shite. (i dont know if it was cos this packistany was ripping off us british but it was like he didnt like his doing so)


about pakistani ripping off us british ..numbskull learn to spell before you start spouting off about other people ,bet on the drive home you were mumbling paki **** and mom he should **** off back to his own country the dirty paki ...


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

you realy are a ****ing muppet


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

oi KKK fan is that 10 000 bet still on or you bottled it .........thought so listen me very carefully you wanted a bet and you backed out nasty KKK pussy .hurts you that i hate racists like you ..............i got my £10 000 u got yours thought not.

and stop tracing me like a mad bitch


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

their Turbos are quite good 

bet ? i thought it was Mick that did bets  

you have some chip on your shoulder, racist twat


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

bobwoolmer said:


> oi KKK fan is that 10 000 bet still on or you bottled it .........thought so listen me very carefully you wanted a bet and you backed out nasty KKK pussy .hurts you that i hate racists like you ..............i got my £10 000 u got yours thought not.
> 
> and stop tracing me like a mad bitch


Funny you calling Andy racist when your the one telling people to "f**k off back to their own country"  

You are complete scum and trust me you won't be here long :banned:


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

Andy W said:


> their Turbos are quite good


:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Gibbsy (Jun 19, 2007)

*"Lashed Up"*



matty32 said:


> im confused by your attitude
> 
> cars that are "lashed up" usually have had a very hard life, ok repaint it , touch it up do want you want doesnt detract from the fact its more than likely a cheap example with a hard history
> 
> ...


Sorry Matt what i mean't by that was the've always got the goodies but just not very well fitted just as if they threw them at the car and where they landed was where they stayed!

Gibbsy


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Gibbsy said:


> Sorry Matt what i mean't by that was the've always got the goodies but just not very well fitted just as if they threw them at the car and where they landed was where they stayed!
> 
> Gibbsy


So in other words......shoddy.


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Trev said:


> Funny you calling Andy racist when your the one telling people to "f**k off back to their own country"
> 
> You are complete scum and trust me you won't be here long :banned:


were have i ever told anyone to f off back to their own country....learn to read.....

you trying to ban me trev so andy w can carry on LYING and trying to stir up shit about muslims ............

keyboard warriors have to spout bullshit about other people


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

bobwoolmer said:


> ...keyboard warriors...


Which is exactly what you are coming across as.

Everyone, leave the rasicm alone and get back to slagging off KTC.

This is non-negotiable.

Thank You.


----------

